# Finally put my US OEM Projector Headlights in



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Guys, 

It has bee awhile since I have posted but I wanted to share my latest mod. I finally ended up getting "THE HOLY GRAIL" from Kufatec...AKA the kufatec harness adapter 

4300K D1S Bulbs with stock Ballast from VW

Took a couple of pictures of the cutoff points and how they look on the ride. Hope you guys enjoy and if you have any questions just let me know. Install wasn't too bad but my friend is a master tech at VW so that helps a little. lol 





































Car has MK5 Koni Coilovers all the way down in the rear and 3 threads left to go down in the front for anyone wondering...

Wheels: Stock 18x8 et 41 with 11mm spacers in the front and 5 mm spacers in the rear. Tires 225/40/18

Gabe


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Car looks fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Car looks great. Headlights are a bit pricey though.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

What is your honest opinion of the beam pattern, "reach", and brightness of the HIDs to the original halogens?

Also, did you do the whole AFS set-up. If so, can you post the part number of the rear suspension level sensor, and the attachment bracket, and what harness (did you make it or buy it) you used to interconnect it to the AFS control module.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

where did you end up getting the headlights and harness?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Your car looks AWESOME! I so want those headlights!


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

CC'ed said:


> What is your honest opinion of the beam pattern, "reach", and brightness of the HIDs to the original halogens?
> 
> Also, did you do the whole AFS set-up. If so, can you post the part number of the rear suspension level sensor, and the attachment bracket, and what harness (did you make it or buy it) you used to interconnect it to the AFS control module.


My honest opinion is that they are a TON BETTER than the stock Halogen setup. I can now see all of the left lane next to me and see a lot farther. If I was to guess I would say an extra 100 - 200 feet.

And I did not do the AFS set-up because it was going to cost about a $1,000 just for the wiring :sly: I ended up just going the Kufatec Harness adapter route which was a lot cheaper. The only problem was waiting 4 months for the harness because it came from Germany :banghead: You honestly do not need the AFS control module and my setup works fine. 



built2prfctn said:


> where did you end up getting the headlights and harness?


I got the headlights through a Vortex member that upgraded to EU projection headlights. The harness was purchased directly through Kufatec.

Let me know if you have any other questions and thanks for all the compliments guys!!! It was my last going out mod before I get married  lol

Gabe


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Congrats on a great set of lights, and congrats on your to be marriage.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Car is so simple & so beautiful.:heart:


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

Daze513 said:


> Congrats on a great set of lights, and congrats on your to be marriage.


Thank You! I am excited and stressed at the same time  lol Its all worth it though 




LindsayLowhan said:


> Car is so simple & so beautiful.:heart:


Thanks!!! It has taken almost 2 years to tweak the CC to exactly the way I wanted it  It was well worth it!!!


----------



## UnclBuck (Jul 27, 2012)

Don't mean to dig up an old thread but what headlights are those? Model number, or anything I can specifically search for? 

I am looking for a set, but anything I google on The CC comes back with garbage. 

Please help! 

Thanks


----------



## snwskier01 (Dec 13, 2009)

*More info.*

Bump


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

Love those wheels, VW got those so right for the CC. What are they called?


----------



## vwj81 (Jun 12, 2012)

VRptstyly said:


> Love those wheels, VW got those so right for the CC. What are they called?


Interlagos


----------



## spakovw (Sep 8, 2010)

What's the direct web site for the head lights? They look good on them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like VR6 Sport with no sunroof. :thumbup:


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Your car looks great.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

Los1 said:


> Your car looks great.


Thanks for all the Love Guys! It has been awhile since I have been on the forums but I think I am starting to get the itch for another ride :sly: Probably wont since I have kid on the way but we shall see...

Looking into an A3 Sedan once it is released, A5 or maybe pick up a used Mercedes E350 Coupe (not practical with a kid on the way but I can dream right?)

Anyways Thanks!


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

G-ReaL said:


> Thanks for all the Love Guys! It has been awhile since I have been on the forums but I think I am starting to get the itch for another ride :sly: Probably wont since I have kid on the way but we shall see...
> 
> Looking into an A3 Sedan once it is released, A5 or maybe pick up a used Mercedes E350 Coupe (not practical with a kid on the way but I can dream right?)
> 
> Anyways Thanks!


So, I may be an idiot but i didnt see anywhere above where anyone mentioned just how difficult the install was. Is the Kufatec harness really plug and play? where does the harness connect to the vehichle etc...?

Thanks!


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

martinelles said:


> So, I may be an idiot but i didnt see anywhere above where anyone mentioned just how difficult the install was. Is the Kufatec harness really plug and play? where does the harness connect to the vehichle etc...?
> 
> Thanks!


It is plug and play to a certain extent...you have to run the kufatec harness into the car underneath the steering wheel...There are prongs you have to plug the harness into which are explained when you purchase the Kufatec Harness.

After you need to have VagCom to do some programming for the lights to communicate with the car.

It was a descent amount of work and I would recommend someone who knows VW's well because they can be a little tricky at times  Luckily my buddy was a Master Tech at Volkswagen so I didn't have to worry


----------



## bizzheng (Dec 20, 2012)

was it hard to remove the stock reflector housings? did you have to remove the front bumper?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Bump


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

headlights look great! :thumbup:


----------



## 1moreyear (May 2, 2012)

*head light looks awesome*

Car looks awesome, where did you get the projectors from.


----------



## mor911 (Feb 22, 2013)

That seriously looks sick. Makes me wonder why vw didn't go that route originally. Amazing job


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## koopmayne09 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey, can you send me a link to where you got those headlights? I would appreciate it.


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

Car looks great! I plan on getting projectors in the near future as well.


----------



## ccfrank (Apr 23, 2013)

Good call on those lights. Your car looks awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

I want these!! Where can I get them? Or vw part number??


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4735872-HID-BiXenon-upgrade&highlight=bixenon+upgrade 

part numbers in my post, above


----------



## dajscamp (Feb 21, 2017)

*do you have a link for the kufatec harness? I can't find it*

do you have a link for the kufatec harness? I can't find it


----------

